# New Toy!!!



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well i havent had much time to ride it but from the time i have rode it its freaking awsome lol. 2011 RZR S 800


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet!! 
It didn't take you long to replace the Brute.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

I like it...SxS are becoming more and more around here. What are they going for in your area?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks sweet.. My buddy has 2, one for him and one for his wife. What size trailer is that?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice looking ride. I've toyed with the idea of getting one myself. 
If you'll back that thing up so that it's centered over the trailer axles, the trailer will pull a lot better. just sayin


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

congrats man. There a blast to drive around. The only problem i've found with them is that my cooler seems to empty faster. lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol my cooler does the same thing. i still have the brute but it might be for sale depending on how much i like this thing. its a 8x18 i think not sure though, yea i usually load stuff over the axle but i only had two straps and felt a little better with it wedged up against the trailer wall.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice! how much did you get it for OTD?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

just got one today desert tan though


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Throw some mud tires and a lift kit on that thing and your ready to ride!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

NICE!
i was hoping for videos....


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

try to get some videos some time


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

nice!! Ive been looking them for a while. lmk how you like it at busco.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ill let ya know, that desert tan looks way better in person i like the new headlight in it as well.


----------

